# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  پروژه گردش مکاتبات اداري

## saeidgab

سلام به همه،
پروژه گردش مکاتبات اداري رو در اينجا گذاشتم. 
اميدوارم بدردتان بخوره و البته اساتيد جهت بهتر شدن پروژه کمک کنند و نظر بدهند.
زبان: سي شارپ 2008

بانک: اس کيو ال 2000

کد سازماني و رمز عبور براي هر کدام از 5 کاربر تعريف شده اعداد 1 تا 5 است. به صورت کد سازماني: 1 رمز عبور: 1

----------


## kia1349

دوست عزیز لطفا اسکریپت دیتابیس رو بزارید

----------


## saeidgab

سلام، نمیدونم مشکلتون با فایل دیتابیس که گذاشتم چیه؟ ولی بعضی از جداول دیتابیس اطلاعاتی داخلشون وجود داره که برای اجرای درست برنامه بهشون نیاز، و از انجا که فقط به Sql 2000 دسترسی دارم و نمیدونم چطور باید تو اون از بانکم اسکریپت بگیرم تا data هم همراه اسکریپت باشه، اگر راهی داره بگین تا براتون بذارمش.

----------


## saeidgab

Back up میتونی restore کنی، نباید مشکلی داشته باشی.

----------


## kia1349

ممنون.حالا حل شد.آخه فایل دیتابیس شما هیچ پسوندی نداره

----------


## saeidgab

> *تشکر* جالب بود 
> اگه یک توضیح از روند پروسه انجام کار بدی ویا داکیومنت خیلی کوچک باری این کار بدی خیلی جالبتر میشه


 راهنمای کاربر رو که تو اون کارکرد هر یک از فرمها توضیح داده شده رو براتون گذاشتم.

----------


## mohammad_2039

با سلام 
دوست عزیز با تشکر از زحمتی که کشیدید. من نام کاربری و کلمه عبور رو که میزنم جواب نمیده و وارد نمیشه به متد Exeption thorow گیر میده و قبل از اجرا هم میگه dll مربوط به win.farsi  رو پیدا نمیکنه ؟؟ اگه امکان داره راهنمایی کنید :لبخند:

----------


## kia1349

برنامه خوب و مفیدی بود.ممنون.این برنامه رو توی بخش open source قرار بدید.
فیلد ErjaId در sp به شکل ErjaID نوشته شده که باید در  sp اصلاح شود.من فقط همین مورد رو دیدم.بازم ممنون

----------


## saeidgab

> با سلام 
> دوست عزیز با تشکر از زحمتی که کشیدید. من نام کاربری و کلمه عبور رو که میزنم جواب نمیده و وارد نمیشه به متد Exeption thorow گیر میده و قبل از اجرا هم میگه dll مربوط به win.farsi رو پیدا نمیکنه ؟؟ اگه امکان داره راهنمایی کنید


اگر dll که پیدا نمیکنه فایل FarsiLibrary.win.dll می تونی از بخش References در لایه Dabirkhane حذفش کنی.

----------


## mohammad_2039

با تشکر
امکان داره یه Document از لایه ها و کلاسهایی که نوشتید هم ارائه بدید. خیلی عالی میشه :لبخند گشاده!:  :تشویق:

----------


## sky_in_iran

سلام دوست عزيز 
من هركاري كردم فايل ريستور نشد ، چرا ؟ چيكار كنم ميشه mdf بزاري لطفا

----------


## kia1349

این اسکریپتی که من از دیتابیس ساختم.برای راحتی دوستان میزارم اینجا

----------


## razavi_university

> سلام به همه،
> پروژه گردش مکاتبات اداري رو در اينجا گذاشتم. 
> اميدوارم بدردتان بخوره و البته اساتيد جهت بهتر شدن پروژه کمک کنند و نظر بدهند.
> زبان: سي شارپ 2008
> 
> بانک: اس کيو ال 2000
> 
> کد سازماني و رمز عبور براي هر کدام از 5 کاربر تعريف شده اعداد 1 تا 5 است. به صورت کد سازماني: 1 رمز عبور: 1


تشکر از برنامه ای که قرار دادید
بهتره یک تاپیک هم برای آن در قسمت نمونه برنامه ها و یا پروژه های اماده ایجاد کنید، تا پس از گذشت مدتی تاپیک به زیر خروار تاپیک ها دیگر نرود

----------


## saeidgab

> امکان داره یه Document از لایه ها و کلاسهایی که نوشتید هم ارائه بدید. خیلی عالی میشه


 این برنامه Document مناسبی در حوزه مواردی که گفتیید نداره ، با این حال در ایام عید سعی می کنم توضیحاتی رو در مورد لایه ها و نحوه کارکردشون به صورت مختصر بدم، بلکه برای دوستان مفید واقع شه.

----------


## mohammad_2039

با سلام
نمیتونم اجراش کنم. نام سازمانی و کلمه عبور رو میزنم error میده ؟؟ به کانکشن( cnn) گیر میده.

----------


## moji1046

سلام.ممنون از برنامه خوبتون....من هر کاری کردم نتونستم فایل رو ریستور کنم-از sql server2005 استفاده می کنم.حتی اسکریپتی که گذاشته بودین رو اجرا کردم ولی بازم هم نشد.ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید یا فایل mdf رو بذارین

----------


## saeidgab

> سلام.ممنون از برنامه خوبتون....من هر کاری کردم نتونستم فایل رو ریستور کنم-از sql server2005 استفاده می کنم.حتی اسکریپتی که گذاشته بودین رو اجرا کردم ولی بازم هم نشد.ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید یا فایل mdf رو بذارین


 اگه میتونستی مشکلتو با دیتابیس قبلی بگی میتونستم کمکت کنم به هر حال فای MDF رو هم Up کردم.

----------


## asd_moghadas

سلام  ازدوستان کسی دیتابیس برنامه را نداره آپ کنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟آخه من هرکار کردم نتوانستم فایل دیتابیس را با sql 2005باز کنم لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## asd_moghadas

یکی از دوستان لطف کنه وفایل ldfدیتابیس راهم آپ کنه یا یک راهنمایی بکنید که چطور فایل دیتابیس را در sql 2005 اتچ کنم چون ارور میده

----------


## saeidgab

> یکی از دوستان لطف کنه وفایل ldfدیتابیس راهم آپ کنه یا یک راهنمایی بکنید که چطور فایل دیتابیس را در sql 2005 اتچ کنم چون ارور میده


 از فایل Backup که تو اولین پست گذاشتم (DB.rar) استفاده کنی مشکلت حل میشه، فقط کافیه Restore کنی

----------


## اسماعیل بلبل نژاد

> Back up میتونی restore کنی، نباید مشکلی داشته باشی.


می شه بگید چطور باید فایل دیتابیس رو به sql verver 2000 اضافه کنم این فایل پسوند نداره و نمی شه اضافش کرد و منظورتان از restore کردن دیتابیس چیه و کجا می شه این کار رو کرد. از دوستان عزیزی که موفق به تست این برنامه شدند هم یاری می طلبم. ممنون. :متفکر:

----------


## hildar

سلام 
من تونستم ديتابس رو restore كنم ولي موقع login شدن error  زير رو ميده:
Cannot open database "Dabirkhaneh" requested by the login. The login failed.
Login failed for user lcc-0C4F69BE20\Administrator'.

----------


## my dream

> ممنون.حالا حل شد.آخه فایل دیتابیس شما هیچ پسوندی نداره


سلام ببخشید میشه بگید چطور مشکلو حل کردین؟

----------


## mahdi_107

سلام

2 سوال
در اين برنامه چطور بايد از طريق كلاينت ها با سرور (ديتابيس) ارتباط برقرار كرد؟
من گزينه حذف در هيچكدام از فرمها نديدم آيا براي حذف بايد سراغ ديتابيس بروم؟

----------


## mahnou2006

فایل که می خوایم دانلود کنیم php_atament

----------


## mahnou2006

لطفا فایلو دوباره بگذارید من نمی توانم بگیرمش

----------


## mrdsarraf

اگه لطف کنی یه خروجی هم از کار بگیری بزاری ممنون میشم

----------


## zahra_d84

> سلام ببخشید میشه بگید چطور مشکلو حل کردین؟


سلام.
آيا مشكل شما حل شد؟
امكان داره فايل ديتابيسي رو كه با SQL server 2005 يا 2008 باز كرديد اينجا قرار بديد؟
ممنون.

----------


## saeidgab

> امكان داره فايل ديتابيسي رو كه با SQL server 2005 يا 2008 باز كرديد اينجا قرار بديد؟


فایل backup دیتابیس sql 2008

----------


## mnodehi

saeidgab جان خیلی عالی بود. ممنون از زحمتتون. خدا خیرت بده که خیرت به خلق خدا می رسه.

----------


## amirahanin

با سلام من چه جوری می تونم این پروژه را run کنم
sql که کار نمی کنه بعد از conection string  خطا مگیره

----------


## amirahanin

با سلام من چه جوری می تونم این پروژه را run کنم
sql که کار نمی کنه بعد از conection string خطا مگیره

----------


## nimam2008

با سلام
من هرکاری کردم نتونستم دیتابیس رو به sql 2005 اضافه کنم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## najva82

> سلام به همه،
> پروژه گردش مکاتبات اداري رو در اينجا گذاشتم. 
> اميدوارم بدردتان بخوره و البته اساتيد جهت بهتر شدن پروژه کمک کنند و نظر بدهند.
> زبان: سي شارپ 2008
> 
> بانک: اس کيو ال 2000
> 
> کد سازماني و رمز عبور براي هر کدام از 5 کاربر تعريف شده اعداد 1 تا 5 است. به صورت کد سازماني: 1 رمز عبور: 1



سلام اگر براتون امکان داره می شه دقیقا توضیح بدین که برای ارتباط با دیتابیس این پروژه باید چکاری انجام داد 
از طریق پنجره ی server explorer فایل دیتابیس با پسوند mdf را اتچ می کنم و به دیتابیس هم می تونم کانکت بشم اما وقتی پروژه را ران می کنم و کد سازمانی و رمز ورود را وارد می کنم و روی دکمه ورود کلیک می کنم برنامه exception می ده:
Cannot open database requested in login 'Dabirkhaneh'. Login fails.
ممنون می شم اگر راهنمایی کنین

----------


## samsami

با سلام دوست عزیز من پروژه ات رو نگاه کردم خیلی عالی به نظر میرسه 

ولی نمی تونم از این فایل db که گذاشتی استفاده کنم بک آپ نمیشه

اگه میشه فایل هی اصلی اش را بذارید منظورم فایل های mdf و  ldf است خیلی ممنون میشم واسم بذارین...

----------


## samsami

با سلام دوست عزیز من پروژه ات رو نگاه کردم خیلی عالی به نظر میرسه 

 ولی نمی تونم از این فایل db که گذاشتی استفاده کنم بک آپ نمیشه

 اگه میشه فایل هی اصلی اش را بذارید منظورم فایل های mdf و ldf است خیلی ممنون میشم واسم بذارین...

----------


## samsami

با سلام دوست عزیز من پروژه ات رو نگاه کردم خیلی عالی به نظر میرسه 

 ولی نمی تونم از این فایل db که گذاشتی استفاده کنم بک آپ نمیشه

 اگه میشه فایل های اصلی اش را بذارید منظورم فایل های mdf و ldf است خیلی ممنون میشم واسم بذارین...

----------


## saeidgab

> اگه میشه فایل های اصلی اش را بذارید منظورم فایل های mdf و ldf است خیلی ممنون میشم واسم بذارین...


فایلهای  mdf و ldf رو ضمیمه کردم.



> از طریق پنجره ی server explorer فایل دیتابیس با پسوند mdf را اتچ می کنم و به دیتابیس هم می تونم کانکت بشم اما وقتی پروژه را ران می کنم و کد سازمانی و رمز ورود را وارد می کنم و روی دکمه ورود کلیک می کنم برنامه exception می ده:
> Cannot open database requested in login 'Dabirkhaneh'. Login fails.
> ممنون می شم اگر راهنمایی کنین


تو connection string فرض بر اینه که بانک روی سرور لوکال ( که تو connection string با کاراکتر نقطه یا کلمه local مشخص میشه) قرار داره . برای رفع این ارور باید نام instance اس کیو ال سرورتون رو   تو   connection string  تصحیح کنید . برای این کار کافیه تو فایل App.Config تو پروژه connection string رو تغییر بدی. باید Data Source  رو که در حالت پیش فرض کاراکتر نقطه است رو به نام instance سرورت تغییر بدی.

----------


## samsami

دوست عزیز من دارم رو پروژه خودم بر اساس سبک شما دارم کار می کنم خیلی عالی است 
اما یه مشکل برام پیش اومده 
تو vs2008 که کار کردم کاملا درست جواب می ده
ولی تو vs2010 که کار می کنم یه پیغام خطا میده نمی دونم چیه
گفتم شاید شما بدونید 
البته شاید این مشکل برای شما هم پیش اومده باشه 

این خطا یک خط آبی رنگ رو متدی که در فرم فراخوانی کردیم گیر میده مثل شکل زیر 
این عکس کاملش است 

اررو از کد نویسی من نیست چون چندین بار تست کردم


Untitled1.png

----------


## ciscozagros

سلام واقعاً دستت درد نکنه کل مشکلات منو حل کردی یه پیشنهاد دارم میشه بجای اینکه برای ثبت نامه از rith box استفاده کنی  از یه word document تو برنامت استفاده می کردی من خودم خیلی دنبالش بودم ولی نتونستم کاملش کنم ولی فکر کنم تو بتونی اینم لینک پستی که ایجاد کردم اینجوری مشکل نوشتن و چاپ نامه هات رو هم حل می کنی http://http: //barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?304554

----------


## farshid_2012

سلام چطوری میشه از این برنامه یه فایل اجرائی کرفت که رو چند تا سیستم نصبش کنم

----------


## hooman2usa

سلام دوستان کسی میدونه این قطعه کدها هرکدوم چیه و چه کاری انجام میده؟
   public class Connection
    {

       public static string GetConnectionString()
       {
           return System.Configuration.ConfigurationSettings.AppSett  ings["cstr"];
       }

       public static string GetReadFilePath()
       {
           return System.Configuration.ConfigurationSettings.AppSett  ings["RFP"];
       }

       public static string GetWriteFilePath()
       {
           return System.Configuration.ConfigurationSettings.AppSett  ings["WFP"];
       }

    }

----------


## myazdani

:متفکر: آقا دستتون درد نکنه 

فقط یکی به ما بگه این لایه ها چطوری به برنامه اضافه کنیم
از گزینه add existing item استفاده کردم و کلاسا رو اضافه کردم ولی نشد

----------


## myazdani

> آقا دستتون درد نکنه 
> 
> فقط یکی به ما بگه این لایه ها چطوری به برنامه اضافه کنیم
> از گزینه add existing item استفاده کردم و کلاسا رو اضافه کردم ولی نشد


خودم کشف کردم!

برای اینکه بی جواب نمونه میگم:

اول پروژه اصلی رو باز می کنیم میریم از قسمت add existing item کل فلدرهایی رو که قرار دادن رو  add می کنیم

----------


## jafarpalideh

با سلام به همگی
دوستان این پروژه رو چطور میتونم تحت شبکه کنم؟
من توی کانکشن استرینگ کد زیر رو زدم
بعد فایل برنامه رو شیر کردم و فول کنترل کردم ولی بازم روی کلاینت هام جواب نمیده
دوستان میتونن راهنمایی کنن؟
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>
<configuration>
  <appSettings>
    <add key="cstr" value="Data Source=192.168.1.6;initial catalog=Dabirkhane;Integrated Security=True;"/>
	<add key="RFP" value="c:\\dbr.dbr"/>
	<add key="WFP" value="c:\\dbr.dbr"/>
  </appSettings>
</configuration>

چه تنظیماتی رو باید توی ویندوز 7 خودم و توی خود اس کیو ال بدم؟

----------


## jafarpalideh

البته میدونم که خیلی وقته که از این پست رد شده ولی خوب کارم گیر بود دیگه
الان روی سیستم خودم جواب میده ولی روی کلاینت ها نمیدونم چرا ارور میده

----------


## jafarpalideh

دوستان گرامی میدونم که از این تاپیک خیلی وقته میگذره ولی دلیل نداره که تاپیک بمیره و زیر خروارها تاپیک گم بشه !!!!!

----------


## jafarpalideh

وقتی از روی کلاینت هام اجراش میکنم این ارور رو میده
http://www.pic1.iran-forum.ir/images...8844208266.jpg

----------


## jafarpalideh

دوستان لطف میکنید کمک کنید

----------


## jafarpalideh

من از کانکشن زیر هم استفاده کردم ولی بازم ارور میده که توی عکس آوردم ارور رو
Data Source=190.190.200.100,1433;Network Library=DBMSSOCN;Initial Catalog=myDataBase;User ID=myUsername;Password=myPassword; 
http://www.pic1.iran-forum.ir/images...4354192524.jpg

----------


## jafarpalideh

البته جای اون آی پی ، آی پی خودم رو نوشتم و دیتابیس خودم
یوزر و پسورد هم که ندارم و خالی گذاشتم جاش رو

----------


## jafarpalideh

دوستان همکار کنید لطفا
کانکشن رو چطور بنویسم و چطور تغییرش بدم؟

----------


## jafarpalideh

اگه کسی تاپیکی سراغ داره که قبلا این قضیه رو بحث کرده لطفا اعلام کنید

----------


## jafarpalideh

دوستان ای ارور واسه چیه؟
چه تنظیماتی باید انجام بدم؟
http://www.pic1.iran-forum.ir/images...2510210608.jpg
توی یه برنامه دیدم که با دلفی و اس کیو ال 2000 یه نرم افزار نوشته بودن که باید دیتابیس رو اتچ میکردیم و بعد برنامه رو شیر میکردیم و یه شرتکات ازش رو روی کلاینت هامون میزاشتیم و بعد از اون میتونستیمبه دیتابیسمون که اس کیو ال 2000 بود دسترسی داشته باشیم
حالا دوستان میتونن بگن چطور کانکشن استرینگ رو باید بنویسیم؟

----------


## jafarpalideh

دوستان کسی نیست جواب ماو بده؟
چطوری از کلاینت هام به سرور وصل بشم البته ا توضیحاتی که قبلا توی همین پست دادم؟
این برنامه روی سیستم خودم به راحتی اجرا میشه ولی نمیونم کانکشنش رو چجوری بنویسم که از روی کلاینت هم اجرا بشه

----------


## FastCode

> دوستان کسی نیست جواب ماو بده؟
> چطوری از کلاینت هام به سرور وصل بشم البته ا توضیحاتی که قبلا توی همین پست دادم؟
> این برنامه روی سیستم خودم به راحتی اجرا میشه ولی نمیونم کانکشنش رو چجوری بنویسم که از روی کلاینت هم اجرا بشه


 چند حالت داره
SQLServer خاموشه
Firewall جلوی ارتباط رو میگیره
Tcp ه SQLServer  فعال نیست
اگر SQL رو تاره نصب کردید احتمالاً مورد آخر ه.
علت این که کسی جواب شما رو نمیده اینه که این موضوع بی اغراق ۷ ۸ هزار بار بحث شده.

----------


## jafarpalideh

SQLServer روشنه
Firewall خاموشه
Tcp فعاله
من به پست های زیر سر زدم ولی جواب نگرفتم
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?147357
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?279021
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?322085
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?353073
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?105222

----------


## jafarpalideh

شما اگه پست های رو میشناسید که به درد من میخوره بگید تا جوابم رو از اونجا بگیرم
ممنون میشم
در کل من چیز زیادی نخواستم ، فقط گفتم اون کانکشن استرینگ رو چطور باید تغییر بدم همین

----------


## jafarpalideh

یه فایل UDL هم درست کردم ولی حتی با کانکشن اون هم جواب نداد
اینم کانکشن :
Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;Integrated Security=SSPI;Persist Security Info=False;Initial Catalog=Dabirkhane;Data Source=IT-PC

----------


## FastCode

با SSPI وصل نشید.با کاربر معمولی SQL وصل بشید
اون قسمت Persist Security Info هم لازم نیست
به جای هاست IP بدید و از protocol ه mssoc نمیدونم چی استفاده کنید
connectionstrings.com

----------


## jafarpalideh

از این مدل :
Provider=sqloledb;Data Source=190.190.200.100,1433;Network Library=DBMSSOCN;Initial Catalog=myDataBase;User ID=myUsername;Password=myPassword;
و این مدل استفاده کردم
Data Source=190.190.200.100,1433;Network Library=DBMSSOCN;Initial Catalog=myDataBase;User ID=myUsername;Password=myPassword;
ولی نشد
آقا کسی نیست این برنامه رو تست کنه و یه جواب به ما بده ؟

----------


## FastCode

با برنامه zenmap/nmap سرور رو تست کامل بکنید 
//slow comprehensive scan 
با سویچهای 
nmap -sS -sU -T4 -A -v -PE -PP -PS80,443,1433,1434 -PA3389 -PU40125,1434 -PY -g 53 --script all 190.190.200.100
من هنوز فکر میکنم sql در دسترس نیست.
traceroute ه server با کانفیگ روترهای توی مسیر که بهشون دسترسی دارید.
این سرور کجاست؟
اگر بهش دسترسی دارید و در شبکه داخلیتون هست,چرا ip ه class ه A یا C نگزاشتید براش؟

----------


## jafarpalideh

من سرور رو ping میکنم
از این بابت مطمئنم
اگه لطف کنید و اون کانکشنی که مد نظرتون هست رو بزارید تا من امتحان کنم
آی پی سرور من 192.168.1.6
پورت 1433
در نصب اس کیو ال هم حالت پیش فرض رو رفتم (windows athenticating)
والا نمیدونم چشه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## jafarpalideh

من سرور رو ping میکنم
از این بابت مطمئنم
اگه لطف کنید و اون کانکشنی که مد نظرتون هست رو بزارید تا من امتحان کنم
آی پی سرور من 192.168.1.6
پورت 1433
در نصب اس کیو ال هم حالت پیش فرض رو رفتم (windows athenticating)
والا نمیدونم چشه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## jafarpalideh

خوب من الان تنظیماتی که شما گفتید رو انجام دادم و از کانکشن زیر استفاده کردم :
Data Source=192.168.1.6,1433;Network Library=TCP/IP;Initial Catalog=dabirkhaneh;User ID=sa;Password=123;
ولی این ارور رو میده :
http://www.pic1.iran-forum.ir/images...3689255211.jpg

----------


## jafarpalideh

فقط يه نكته بگم كه من برنامه رو اول تبديل به 2010 كردم و بعد اجراش كردم آخه اصلا با 2008 كار نميكرد و همون اول كار ارور ميداد
با يك كانورتور تبديلش كردم و توي 2010 اجرا شد
البته بعيد ميدونم كه مشكلي بوجود بياره اين كار من

----------


## jafarpalideh

دوستان یاری رسانید که گیرم بخدا
با زبون روزه قسم ندید مارو
یعنی یک نفر هم وقت نکرده این برنامه ی به این خوبی رو راه اندازی کنه ؟؟؟؟؟
ای کاش میشد یکی پیدا شه و این برنامه رو از اول بصورت بخش به بخش به عنوان یک کلاس آموزشی آموزش بده
احتمالا اگه یکم اوضاعم بهتر بشه این کار رو میکنم
این کار 100 ها مزیت داره
لااقل کسی مشکلی داشته باشه و یا بخواد از صفر شروع کنه واقعا با یک بار دیدن ساخت مرحله به مرحله ی این برنامه یا امثال این میتونه مفاهیم ریز برنامه نویسی رو درک کنه و هی مثل من گیج نزنه
همه حرفه ای که به دنیا نمیان

----------


## FastCode

> TCP/IP


این که کلاً اشتباهه.
الان که دوباره خطای قبلیتون رو خوندم مطمئن شدم که sql خاموش ه.
sql روی سرور اجرا کردی یا روی کلاینت؟

----------


## jafarpalideh

روي سرور
چطور؟
اين كانكشن رو ميتوني بگي چطوري ميشه؟
يعني خود شما از چه كانكشني استفاده ميكني؟
من يه برنامه با دلفي ديدم كه از يه فايل كانفيگ استفاده ميكرد اونم از نوع تكست و اونجا بايد نام سرور و كانكشن رو وارد ميكردي و ديگه لازم نبود اصلا هيچ كار ديگه و هيچ تنظيماتي رو انجام بدي
دقيقا اين فايل :
[شركت]
VERSION=1.0.0.0
SERVER NAME=IT
DATABASE NAME=fajr
LOGIN NAME=sa
LSM=SGVkKDEsMiwzLDQsNSw2LDE0KQ==
PASSWORD=
BPATH=F:\tadbir13860113\BackUp\


فقط كافي بود كه نام ديتابيس و اسم سرور رو بنويسي
يه شورتكات از روي برنامه مينوشتي و ميزاشتي روي كلاينت و ديگه تمام
ديگه اين همه دنگ و فنگ نداشت
والا من الان سه روزه دارم پست ميدم ولي به جواب نرسيدم

----------


## jafarpalideh

دوستان وقت كردن من رو هم يه راهنمايي كنن
ثواب داره
اگه بتونيد و وقت بزاريد و اين برنامه رو run‌ كنيد ممنون ميشم
هم اكنون نيازمند ياريتان هستيم
 والا هميشه واسه ژست هاي كه من ميزارم همين اتفاق ميوفته و كسي نيست ما رو ياري كنه درست درمون

----------


## FastCode

لطفاً nmap رو دانلود کنید.و باهاش پورتهای 1433tcp, 1434udp رو scan کنید

----------


## jafarpalideh

اولا که اصلا نمیدونم با این نرم افزرا چطور کار کنم
ولی بعد از کلی ور رفتن یه چیز از توش در آوردم

----------


## jafarpalideh

البته توی این سایت http://www.ping.eu/port-chk/ رفتم و آی پی خودم که توی یه workgroup  هستم رو با پورت 1433 دادمو گفت که پورتم close تشریف داره
حالا اگه یه برادر پیدا شد بگه ما باید چیکار کنیم تا این برنامه راه بیوفته
خدا خیرتون بده دریغ نکنید

----------


## jafarpalideh

یه استاد پیدا بشه و این برنامه رو واسه ما راه بندازه و دقیقا بگه که این برنامه دقیقا چطور باید تحت شبکه و کامل اجرا بشه
این ریز کارهایی که باید کرد تا این برنامه راه بیوفته
حالا چندتا سوال :
1- آیا میتونم پوشه ی برنامه رو Share کنم و یه شرتکات ازش رو روی کلیینت  بزارم و با تغییر کانکشنم بتونم به همه ی کلاینت هام اجازه دسترسی به  دیتابیس رو بدم(یعنی میتونن اطلاعات رو وارد کنن؟)

2- بر فرض که سوال بالایی جوابش منفی باشه ، آیا باید برنامه رو روی همه ی سیستم هام نصب کنم؟(یعنی فقط همین کار کافیه)

3- کلا راه اصولی و کامل واسه اینکه بتونم این برنامه رو راه اندازی کنم چیه؟(چه تنظیماتی ، چه دستوراتی ، چه کانکشنی و . . .)

4- کلا این برنامه رو چطور می بینید؟من میخوام یه اتوماسیون اداری کوچیک توی شرکت راه بندازم ، آیا جوابگو هست؟

----------


## jafarpalideh

دوستان وقت جواب دادن ندارن اصلا؟
بابا یه برنامه میخوایم راه بندازیم
صاحبشم که معلوم نیست کجاست اصلا
لااقل دوستانی که وارد کار هستن یه جوابی بدن به ما

----------


## jafarpalideh

دیگه خسته شدم از بس این پست رو هی آوردم اول پست ها

----------


## create_table

سلام دوست عزیز خیلی از زحمتی که کشیدید ممنونم 
امیدوارم در تمام مراحل زندگی موفق باشید

----------


## 456231

فایلا درست اپلود نشددددددددددددددددددددن

----------


## علی فتحی

این همه مشکل برای یه برنامه ساده .....................................

----------


## ahp_online

باسلام
من دیتا بیس رو به sql server ری استور کردم و نرم افزار رو با vb.net2010 باز کردم و عملیات کانورت انجام شد ولی وقتی برنامه رو run میکنم خطایی میده که عکس خطا رو در فایل ضمیمه گذاشتم؟؟ نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم؟ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید؟
باتشکر

----------


## ahp_online

کسی از دوستان نمیتونه مشکل منو راهنمایی کنه؟؟من کامپوننتfarsi.win.dll رو دانلود کردم و اضافه کردم ولی بازم همین خطا رو در هنگام run کردن میده!!!

----------


## ahp_online

دوستان من واقعا گیر کردم لطفا اگر کسی میدونه مشکل چیه راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟
باتشکر

----------


## ahp_online

باسلام
این class library رو چجوری میتونم به نرم افزار مکاتبات اداری اضافه کنم؟نرم افزار run نمیشه و میگه این کلاس رو پیدا نمیکنه؟؟ میشه راهنمایی کنید این فایل کجاست؟؟

----------

